# Freeport Jetties and Beach



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Wanted to go somewhere else. So headed to freeport in the early moring. Here are a few from around the area.


----------



## TexasCityDave (Mar 11, 2005)

Cool shots. What I want to know is, did anyone other than the bird catch any fish? TCDave


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thanks Dave, funny you should ask, when I was at the jetties, a group of four were loading up after fishing most of the night. They had what looked to be a pretty heavy cooler. One of the 100 something size and was almost filled with a assortment of fish....looked to have a gen and lights setup also.


----------

